# Home FTP Server einrichten



## djschlod (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo wollte fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann was ich alles brauche um einen Home FTP server für eigene bedürfnisse auzubauen 

Arbeite mit Win 2000
Über eien DSL Router Marke Belkin

Möchte jetzt einrichten das ich jederzeit auf meinen rechner zugreifen kann egal wo ich bin 

Habe nur gehört das ich ein programm brauche das meine IP die ich bekomme immer aktualliesiert weiß aber nicht mit was ich arbeiten muß oder besser wie wenn ich einen router dazwischen habe finde nur anleitungen ohnen Router und die funzen leider nicht bei mir habe es schon ausprobiert oder muß ich da noch irgendetwas einsellen

Danke euch bereits im Vorraus
djschlod


----------



## zeromancer (3. Januar 2004)

Das gab es hier schon hundertfach, such einfach hier mal nach "Port Forwarding" und/oder "Webserver"


----------



## NuLL (4. Januar 2004)

Also Zunächst brauchst du mal einen FTP Server für dein Windows. ... ich nehme mal hier als Beispiel den Bulletproof FTP Server zu bekommen unter http://www.bpftpserver.com 

Den installierst du erstmal und erstellst dir einen Benutzer zum Testen .. wenn du Hilfe brauchst dabei einfach Fragen ... was aber eigentlich unnötig ist da das Programm sich weitestgehend selbst erklärt 

So und nun zu deinem Router...

Du gehst auf das Webinterface von deinem Router und leitest über den Punkt Virtueller Server oder sowas in der Richtung  .... den Port 21 VON aussen auf den Rechner mit dem FTP Server weiter!


viel Spaß in 90% der Fälle hast du jetzt einen laufenden FTP Server


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Januar 2004)

Würde auch den BulletProof FTP Server vorschlagen, 1a Programm. Dann natürlich noch den Port forwarden, wie NuLL es schon gesagt hat.

Damit du nicht immer deine IP rausfinden musst, kannst du dir auf http://www.no-ip.org eine dynamische DNS erstellen. (weiteres dazu auf der Website). Somit brauchst du dich also nicht über 80.175.123.123 zu deinem FTP-Server verbinden sondern über benutzername.no-ip.org oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Hell (25. Januar 2004)

nutze lieber Serv-U FTP Server es ist leicht zu bedinnen und ist klein


----------



## theKNOX (31. Januar 2004)

*FTP-SERVEr - vollversion*

Hallo Leute,
kennt nicht jemand zufällig ein link, wo man einen FTP-SERVER(zum ws_ftp_server4) kostenlos und eine Vollversion herunterladen kann

Wär supper  

Greeetzz theKNOX


----------

